# The first 3 words you see



## Eski (Aug 6, 2011)

Are what you want in life:










1:Love
2:freedom
3: intelligence


----------



## ty44 (Jul 29, 2012)

Success, friends, popularity.


----------



## Fair Lady (Jul 3, 2012)

Experience, honesty, friends


----------



## DeniseAfterAll (Jul 28, 2012)

1. Beauty
2. Happiness
3. Honesty

lawl.. but those are mainly stereotypes, aren't they?


----------



## Nefury (May 9, 2011)

1. Intelligence
2. Fun
3. Popularity


----------



## Evalina (Jul 29, 2012)

1. Love
2. Popularity
3. Friends

xD


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

1. Love - Yep
2. Power - Yep
3. Intelligence -Definitely complements #2


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

Beauty
Freed
Fun


----------



## Luka92 (Dec 13, 2011)

1. Happinness - Sure
2. Love - Okay
3. Popularity - Nope


----------



## Daniel C (Apr 17, 2012)

1. Love
2. Time
3. Freedom
Hmm..


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

Love - Yeah!
Beauty - Yup!
Success - Yes!


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Power, intelligence and...a bat.  I don't care for power at all. I wouldn't mind being way more intelligent than I am and having a pet bat, though.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

Love intelligence , freedom. huh surprisingly accurate. By freedom , I mean freedom from anxiety


----------



## One Man Wolfpack (Aug 11, 2011)

Pop
Nest
Gay

Not sure what that means lol


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

1, Love
2, Fun
3, Experience


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

One Man Wolfpack said:


> Pop
> Nest
> Gay
> 
> Not sure what that means lol


Hehe.


----------



## GameGuy (Oct 5, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> Beauty
> Freed
> Fun


I think you mean freedom


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Love
Time
Fun


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

pop
sac
win

Well.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

Love, Time, Power


----------



## Western Front (Jun 9, 2012)

Love, Success, Health


----------



## kilgoretrout (Jul 20, 2011)

1. Time
2. You
3. Money

Yes...


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Love, friends and money.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

Love - very much so!
Intelligence - well if they mean pass my master's then yes definitely! 
Popularity - if this means to have a good social group of friends, then definitely!

By some stroke of fate, this test actually worked for me!


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

1. Humour 
2. Freedom 
3. Intelligence :thumbup:


----------



## avoidobot3000 (Aug 22, 2010)

Love
time
Free . . . dom


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

freedom, intelligence, love 
already have the first and second .. the third would be nice!


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

experience, happiness, success


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

love (won't ever happen again)
happiness (won't ever happen again)
experience (I think I've had enuf of this to last 10 lifetimes)


----------



## Furious Ming (Dec 13, 2011)

Love
Honesty
Intelligence


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

Love
Power
Law


----------



## Xenidia (Aug 4, 2012)

Success, fun, beauty. Wow its true  Stuff that I lack xD


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

Love. Intelligence. Money.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

Love
Freedom
Donuts


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Fun 
Love 
Intelligence


----------



## youngloc (Dec 23, 2009)

youth: yes
popularity: nope
success: yes


----------



## paris744 (May 15, 2012)

1. Love. 
2. Happiness.
3. Freedom. 

I Am Blessed To Have All 3.  

Keep Calm And Count Your Blessings.


----------



## DontDoSadness (Jan 12, 2011)

Love-Yes
Beauty-Not insecure about that
Popularity-Not really


----------



## ConfusedMuse (Jan 26, 2011)

Love, Freedom, Experience.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Love 
Fun
Happiness


----------



## T-Bone (Oct 1, 2010)

Power Freedom Lust


----------



## Fairydust (Jun 29, 2009)

Vex, youth, power


----------



## Transcending (Jan 6, 2012)

Love
Intelligence
Popularity


----------



## xXKITKATSXx (Oct 6, 2012)

1.Love
2.Freedom
3.Youth

very true! ^_~


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

1. pines
2. tab
3. experience

All this word-finding is making me thirsty; I think I'll order a Tab . . .


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

love
happiness 
intelligence 
:stu


----------



## luctus (Mar 31, 2011)

1. Love
2. Lust
3. Honesty


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

Love
Money
Honesty


----------



## Paramecium (Sep 19, 2012)

1. Honesty 
2. Freedom 
3. Power


----------



## the alley cat (May 17, 2012)

Love, You, Heal


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

Love Time Freedom


----------



## millyxox (Dec 18, 2009)

Love,intelligence,experience


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Love- sure
Popularity- meh, pass
Honesty - why not!


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

Love
Intelligence
Freedom


----------



## wordscancutyoulikeglass (May 4, 2012)

Love, intelligence, and freedom.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

love, time and bat.

i love bats - cute little buggers. i feed them grapes  they're like babies!


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

love beauty and youth... looks like im fvcked


----------



## Ricebunnyx3 (Sep 1, 2010)

Love
Beauty
Success

Pretty accurate


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

Love
Experience
Success


----------



## hurrdurr (Sep 2, 2011)

death 
aids
roseanne barr


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

time, love and honesty this time


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

power freedom and intelligence now


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

1.Humor
2.Love 
3.Youth.

Huh,makes sense.


----------



## jdeere7930 (Nov 9, 2012)

Love
Money 
Freedom


----------



## Mani14 (Oct 23, 2012)

love
intelligence
happiness


----------



## ShadyGFX (Jul 18, 2012)

Experience, success, health


----------



## Isolated18 (Jul 9, 2012)

Love 
Beauty 
Experience.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

love, success, happiness. spot-on.


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

happiness, love, popularity


----------



## little toaster (Jul 5, 2012)

popularity, experience, success.


----------



## PinkIllusion (Aug 18, 2010)

Popularity, Humour, Love


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Love, Beauty, Popularity

wha? :sus



pita said:


> pop
> sac
> win
> 
> Well.


:clap


----------



## jayjaythejetplane (May 13, 2011)

Love, honesty & experience. 

Couldn't be any further from the truth.


----------



## LyricallyAnonymous (Nov 14, 2012)

Freedom, intelligence and love. That was really cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

Love/youth/intelligence.Now it makes mo sense.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Love, Money, Fun.

Now that's creepy.


----------



## identitycrisis (Sep 18, 2011)

Pines
Nest
Reed

Apparently I want a backyard above all else.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

love
fun
success


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

time, youth, experience


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

love, lust, intelligence


----------



## Tacos (Aug 25, 2011)

Experience, money, and honesty.


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

Love
Popularity () 
Time


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

Freedom
Love
Success


----------



## Goopus (Apr 11, 2011)

Love, lust, time.


----------



## sleepydrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Love; friend; intelligence


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

Time
Honesty
Intelligence


----------



## mslamr (Jul 31, 2011)

love, beauty, success


----------



## MizzMaroc (Dec 6, 2012)

Beauty 
Fun 
Freedom


----------



## Christian S (Aug 2, 2012)

Love, Time, Friends. 

Correct! :clap


----------



## kast (Nov 22, 2012)

Experience
Time
Intelligence


----------



## lockS (Sep 15, 2011)

Money 
Love
Intelligence

Sounds legit :yes


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

freedom
success
love (not really but ok lol)


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

fun, friends, money....


----------



## Chieve (Oct 9, 2012)

You(th) Saw "you" before i saw the rest
Fun
Power


----------



## BuzzAldrin (Jun 20, 2010)

Love, time, honesty. 

I don't know about time.. but definitely the other two.


----------



## herk (Dec 10, 2012)

love, happiness, youth


----------



## Sevrin (Dec 23, 2012)

Youth 
Popularity
Beauty

! What is happening to me ? I am becoming a superficial Monster ! LOL no way I want these things *blush* I want to be an old ugly outcast !







LoL


----------



## x7Stopeandstare (Dec 1, 2012)

Love
Intelligence
Success


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

1.Happiness
2.Health
3.Love


----------



## Shrimpy (Nov 19, 2012)

Experience 
Honesty
Health


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

love
happiness
intelligence


----------



## winnerlad (Nov 25, 2012)

Love
Honesty
Intelligence


----------



## cuppy (Oct 15, 2011)

1. Love
2. Popularity
3. Lust 
hehe ^_^;


----------



## Picturesque (Jan 13, 2013)

Freedom 
Success
Experience


----------

